
7 Places to Find the Code You Need - jwilliams
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/11/04/7-places-to-find-the-code-you-need/
======
ken
Sadly, most of these fail horribly if you're looking for Common Lisp code.

For example, on Google Code Search, "lang:lisp" turns up Elisp files.
"lang:cl" gives Tcl code (!), and "lang:commonlisp" returns nothing. There
doesn't seem to be any way to search for Common Lisp code.

github Code Search has a popup menu with the entry "Common Lisp", which looks
promising, but it returns a bunch of *.el files (which it labels "(Common
Lisp)", strangely).

Other code search sites I've tried are similar. If I want to find Common Lisp
code, the best place is still pulling Norvig or Steele or Kiczales off the
shelf.

------
gaius
PLEAC is the best

<http://pleac.sourceforge.net/>

